# CIS reference material



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

I think a topic for a place to list favorite books, manuals and other reference material beyond the obvious service manuals for CIS based systems would be a good idea.
Here it is.


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Bosch Fuel Injection & Engine Management*

Completre title:
How to Understand, Service and Modify Bosch Fuel Injection & Engine Management, by Charles O. Probst, SAE Available from Bentley Publishers.
Includes all the Bosch systems for injection and management including continuous and pulsed. For this forum the ones of interest are K-Jetronic, K-Jetronic w/ Lambda, KE-Jetronic and KE-Motronic.
Excellent Theory of operation. Also has some troubleshooting and servicing using common tools and equipment. It has some modification discussions but the author mostly says things cant be improved upon or wont work (in some cases he is right, in some cases wrong). However the operational descriptions are complete enough to permit a resourceful person to devise ways of fooling the system.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Bosch Fuel Injection & Engine Management (wclark)*

Charles Probst's book is a good one, but don't rely on the "modifying for performance" section to be helpful. It essentially talks about all the dumb tricks people try to do and why they won't work. In that respect, the book was a total let-down. But the theory section, when interpreted deviously, is very helpful.


----------

